# Strange Roast Chicken recipe



## kyles (Jan 18, 2004)

This sounds a bit weird, but it works a treat!

1 Roasting Chicken
1 lemon
1 whole nutmed
4 Prosciutto slices (note: I use bacon)
extra virgin olive oil
white wine

Preheat oven to 190 degrees celsius.Wipe chicken clean and trim off excess fat, cut the lemon in half and grate the nutmeg (about three quarters of it)

Rub chicken all over with the lemon, squeezing the juice inside the skin. Season skin and inside cavity with salt, pepper and nutmeg. Tuck the prosciutto slices inside the cavity.

Put chicken on oven tray, drizzle with olive oil, roast for 1 1/2 hours basting from time to time. Add the wine after 1/2 an hour. 

Serve with juices from the pan.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 18, 2004)

Kyles, Darn! I just roasted a chicken for supper today, then got on the site and spotted your recipe. 

I would have had to use bacon too, Just happened to have a lemon.

Maybe next time.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 18, 2004)

hey kyles,
i've always enjoyed recipes that are slightly "offbeat" (they match my personality), so i'll probably have to give this one a try.
thanks!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks Kyles this one definitely looks like a keeper!


----------

